# Walleye Madness 4/21 Mosquito



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Reminder: Walleye Madness Tournaments 4/21 Mosquito Lake 
*
*Entry deadline 4/15*. Entry forms and PayPal payment at www.walleyemadness.net on the REGISTRATION page.


*The 4/21 Mosquito Lake event will launch at the ODNR Rt. 88 Causeway Ramp.* Map attached below.

Link to ramp location map: http://www.walleyemadness.net/uploads/ODNR_Rt._88_Causeway_Ramp.jpg

The closest published address to the ramp is 2242 Greenville Rd., Cortland, OH 44410 (Pooch's Bar & Grill). It's adjacent to the ramp parking lot.

All WMT info is at: www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Last Chance: Walleye Madness Tournaments 4/21 Mosquito Lake*

Theres still time to mail in an entry for the WMT 4/21 Mosquito tournament. You can also pay via PayPal at www.walleyemadness.net on the registration page. If you are going to enter via mail, please e-mail [email protected] so we can count your entry in case the postal service delivers it after the 4/15 deadline. *You can mail your entry no later than Saturday, 4/13!*

*The optional 4/21 Mosquito Lake NTC Side Pot is confirmed and its a guaranteed go!* The highest finishing team in the side pot will win a PAID entry and bonuses to the 2014 Cabelas National Team Championship! Side Pot entries are done online through TWF at: https://bassfed.fatcow.com/TBF/httpsdocs/twf/sidepot/register/index.html

Heres a link to some handy side pot registration instructions:
http://walleyemadness.net/uploads/NTC_Side_Pot_Instructions.pdf

Feel free to contact us any questions or if you need help with registering.

*Everything about WMT is at: www.walleyemadness.net*

John JC Csizmadia
Director
Walleye Madness Tournaments
330-881-0994
www.walleyemadness.net
[email protected]


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) - www.walleyemadness.net*

Looking forward to tomorrow! Reminder: The tournament is launching at the ODNR STATE RT.88 CAUSEWAY RAMP. 
The closest physical address is 2242 Greenville Rd. Cortland, OH 44410 (Poochs Bar & Grill). Link for directions: http://goo.gl/maps/Lk4If.

Causeway Sporting Goods (across from the ramp) will be open at 5 AM. Our thanks to Linda for opening an hour early! 

Sign In & Boat inspection is from 5:30 to 6:30. Please be on time.

*38 Teams are in for the Mosquito Tournament! Here are the payouts:
*
1st - $1,800.00 2nd - $1,000.00 3rd - $750.00 4th - $500.00 5th - $250.00 

Plaques for 1st  3rd Place

Lund Bonus - $250 Mercury Bonus - $125 BSC Big Fish Bonus - $125 

*Total Sponsor Cash to Payouts: $1,000 !!! Total Payout Percentage: 126% !!!*

Big Fish Bonus Donation to On Target Outfitters, youth outdoors charity: $380 www.ontargetoutfitters.org

*15 Teams are in the NTC Side Pot! Heres the payout to highest finishing side pot team:*

15 teams registered = $750 collected 100% paid back

$300 paid entry in the following years Cabelas NTC 
$3.50 per Team stipend to the host club ($52.50) 
(2) Acrylic Cabelas NTC qualifier Plaques ($100) 
(2)-Custom Walleye Jerseys ($150) 
$147.50 in cash travel stipend 
=$750 100% paid back!


John Csizmadia
Director
Walleye Madness Tournaments
330-881-0994
www.walleyemadness.net
[email protected]


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks walleye madness for a great tournament ,I had fun but the best part was the father fishing with his son first tournament Thanks. JC


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Complete results, payouts, photos and VIDEO for the Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) - 4/21 Mosquito Lake event are posted on the Results and Photos & Video pages at: www.walleyemadness.net

Next Event: 5/25 Lake Erie/Huron * Entry Deadline 5/20

Everything about WMT at: www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

I wanted to thank Walleye Madness Tournaments for putting on an excellent tournament and providing me with a memory that I will treasure forever! 

I fished the WMT tournament with my 8yr old son for the first time and it was an incredible day. The time we spent on the water laughing, joking, doing the harlem shake on the boat and catching fish all day was priceless. I think I'll let him off the hook for eating my half of the cookies we packed! 

I hope that one day all of you experience a feeling like I had on Sunday!

Congrats to the Winning team with a weight of 18.04 lbs.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Professor said:


> I wanted to thank Walleye Madness Tournaments for putting on an excellent tournament and providing me with a memory that I will treasure forever!
> 
> I fished the WMT tournament with my 8yr old son for the first time and it was an incredible day. The time we spent on the water laughing, joking, doing the harlem shake on the boat and catching fish all day was priceless. I think I'll let him off the hook for eating my half of the cookies we packed!
> 
> ...


Professor:

It's guys like you who take the time to take their kids fishing that create special memories! It was a pleasure to have you and your son at our Mosquito Lake event.

*Your TEAM had a great 2nd place finish and congratulations on winning the Lund Boats Bonus!*

Considering that it was a leadcore troll bite, it required a true team effort to bring your 17.40# to the scales. Let your son eat all the cookies he wants and have him keep reeling in the big ones!

p.s. I'm trying that Harlem Shake thing the next time I go fishing !

JC


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats to you and your son again. We finished 4th and had fun watching you and your son enjoy something so cool together. Hope to see you both down the road.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

WalleyeFreak said:


> Congrats to you and your son again. We finished 4th and had fun watching you and your son enjoy something so cool together. Hope to see you both down the road.


It was cool watching Erick and his son David take second amongst a tough 38 boat field!

The top five teams had some impressive catches. They shared in a 126% payout totaling $4,800 & plaques were awarded to 1st - 3rd place. Your team won a PAID entry to next years Cabela's National Team Championship and took 4th place overall. The event raised $380 for our designated charity and there were hot dogs and refreshments provided by Kerr's Automotive... all in all a pretty good day!!!

Congratulations to everyone who fished with Walleye Madness Tournaments. Complete results, photos, video and more on the 4/21 Mosquito tournamnet were posted on 4/22(the next day)at www.walleyemadness.net

Next event 5/25 Lake Erie/Huron. * Entry deadline 5/20!


----------

